# Silver Gray or Imola Red on 330i ZHP



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Imola red is more flashy then silver so you better be 100% sure you like the color, you can always live with the silver no matter what. Saying that, if I was ordering a ZHP mine would be anything but silver to many silver cars on the road, thats why I made mine Orient Blue. The Red looks good with the ZHP Aero package IMO.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *
> I checked the poll and it's at 50%/50%.
> 
> *


I'm actually quite amazed at the amount of votes for the Imola Red. I honestly thought red was out but heck what do I know...

There's not many cars that look good in red. But the 330i ZHP can pull it off. Getting one in Imola Red would definity go with the more aggressive/sporty nature of the ZHP.

btw: I think the membership of this site currently has 4 Silver Greys and 1 Black ZHP on order. So your Imola Red, should you decide to get it, would stand out. It would work well like the black Alcatera interior to boot.

C.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

If Imola didn't look good why BMW use the color in all the marketing/promotional materials... like the new BMW magazine?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

This is gettign ridiculous, my sister is actually going for red (she hates red normally). She says I am young and the car is sporty. The two girls at work say gray. Guys at work are split 50/50. My boss is getting in on this too. Theories abound...

Gray is too boring
I will get sick of red
Red fades
Red attracts cops
I am young, go with red
Silver is classier
Red is sportier
Red is cheaper
Red is not metallic

I am confused:dunno:


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *This is gettign ridiculous, my sister is actually going for red (she hates red normally). She says I am young and the car is sporty. The two girls at work say gray. Guys at work are split 50/50. My boss is getting in on this too. Theories abound...
> 
> Gray is too boring
> I will get sick of red
> ...


Umm... Get blue instead?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ucbsupafly said:


> *Umm... Get blue instead? *


Actually that was brought up by more than one person. But the allure of going with the red is that is reserved only for the 330i ZHP and the blue, though nice, IMO doesn't contrast enough.

So far my fiancee's position is "if not silver gray, then I want blue," but we have not discussed yet.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ucbsupafly said:


> *Umm... Get blue instead? *


You can get blue with a ZHP? I was going to say just get black. :dunno:


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *Actually that was brought up by more than one person. But the allure of going with the red is that is reserved only for the 330i ZHP and the blue, though nice, IMO doesn't contrast enough.
> 
> So far my fiancee's position is "if not silver gray, then I want blue," but we have not discussed yet.  *


Haha... we are kind of in the same boat. I like the uniqueness of phoenix yellow, girlfriend wants white or mystic blue. We settled on silver gray. This color thing is way too confusing... :dunno:


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *You can get blue with a ZHP? I was going to say just get black. :dunno: *


You can get any 3 series colors on the ZHP. But Imola can only be ordered if you have ZHP.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ucbsupafly said:


> *You can get any 3 series colors on the ZHP. But Imola can only be ordered if you have ZHP. *


Oh, ok, I bet mysitc would look great as well as Orient Blue.

Hell just put a color chart on the wall and throw a dart at it, whatever one you hit, order it. They all look good, just no Gray Green ZHP's please


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Oh, ok, I bet mysitc would look great as well as Orient Blue.
> 
> Hell just put a color chart on the wall and throw a dart at it, whatever one you hit, order it. They all look good, just no Gray Green ZHP's please  *


Actually they DO block two colors. No steel blue or gray green with the ZHP.

My boss voted on the red.... what to do, what to do...:tsk:


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

tdd said:


> *The color in Mr. Janne's pics look so much like electric red. It doesn't look anything like the imola red I've seen on the E46 M3's. Are you sure its imola red and not electric red because (except for the interior and the nose) it looks exactly like my electric red '02 330CIC and I checked the BMWUSA site and imola red isn't available for the '03 325 and 330 CIC's and I don't believe it has ever been avaliable for the 325's and 330's. *


Yes, that´s Imola red. I haven´t seen Electric red IRL.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *Actually they DO block two colors. No steel blue or gray green with the ZHP.
> 
> My boss voted on the red.... what to do, what to do...:tsk: *


Might as well stick with your first choice. I really don't think you will regret it.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Well, just to throw some more fuel onto the fire, in So Cal, you take a resale value hit if you have a red car. I don't know if that is true in your part of the country or not.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Well, just to throw some more fuel onto the fire, in So Cal, you take a resale value hit if you have a red car. I don't know if that is true in your part of the country or not. *


You know, I think I have heard that your insurance can go up a little more too with red, because of fading issues etc. similar to the resale value thing. I am not positive though. :dunno:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Well, just to throw some more fuel onto the fire, in So Cal, you take a resale value hit if you have a red car. I don't know if that is true in your part of the country or not. *


Well at least THAT should not be an issue for me. I hope to keep this car for a long time, and eventually make it my dedicated track/Autox car.


----------



## r6bruin (Jan 24, 2003)

How about alpine white?


----------



## r6bruin (Jan 24, 2003)

more pics...


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

r6bruin said:


> *more pics... *


My fiancee and I both find white to be pretty nice, but I would only get a white car if I lived in the south. Too much snow in New England. The white dissapears in the winter. I want some contrast.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *I want some contrast. *


Mystic Blue 

Sorry we aren't making this decision any any easier.


----------

